# Ouch



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

To say I am annoyed is an understatement, the wife untethered our garden gate today, not noticing that it wasn't on the latch, and with the strong winds we've had, this happened!!


















Been quoted £140+ vat for smart repair.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Ooh ouch indeed ! 

Hope you get it sorted...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Obviously no help for this time, but wonder if it’s worth looking to see if you could find a different latch / style of fastener that you could attach to the post / other side...


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Obviously no help for this time, but wonder if it's worth looking to see if you could find a different latch / style of fastener that you could attach to the post / other side...


It's a gate to an outside pathway so would be too tempting for the idiots around here to tamper with it. Notice the rubber tied to it, that works fine if we walk through the gate and it accidentally makes contact (quite a narrow walk through) but the way the wind caught it I'm surprised the force it hit the car with that the window didn't break.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

On a positive, that doesn’t look as bad as it could.

Hope you manage to get it sorted buddy.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Feel for you.

Without seeing your actual set up, that appears to look like an accident that was bound to happen eventually. If car is parked such that the gate latch can hit the car like that, if the gates gets untethered or blown from someone's hand. Nonetheless an expensive lesson to learn. Hope you can get it repaired to your satisfaction.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Ouch, I did see this photo on Instagram weird eh! Just followed you


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Toyota Aygo? 

Don’t think £140 is too bad. Naturally not as cheap as if it hadn’t happened?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

that must be annoying but with a nice repair you would never think it happened. Good luck.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

wayne451 said:


> Toyota Aygo?
> 
> Don't think £140 is too bad. Naturally not as cheap as if it hadn't happened?


Yup.lol it's a very nice orange when not covered in builders sand! (Thanks to neighbours and high winds)

Yeah I have a few emails regarding quotes, as ever you never get just 1.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

SamD said:


> Ouch, I did see this photo on Instagram weird eh! Just followed you


Ahh, yes just seen, and had your reply.lol. I sent out a few emails to numerous locals, always nice to get a variety of quotes.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> Feel for you.
> 
> Without seeing your actual set up, that appears to look like an accident that was bound to happen eventually. If car is parked such that the gate latch can hit the car like that, if the gates gets untethered or blown from someone's hand. Nonetheless an expensive lesson to learn. Hope you can get it repaired to your satisfaction.


Agree totally, but it's the only way both my wife and I can get our cars of the street and parked securely in the property boundaries. Been like this for at least 7 years now since I had a car keyed while parked out front. So 1 unfortunate accident in this time isn't bad I guess. The gate has a security chain on it so if someone tried to enter it only opens about 3 inches, which is enough to see in and you would see the car there. The wife walked past the gate and removed the chain, (for unknown reason, probably by habit) didn't notice the gate wasn't latched, (I'm guessing the bin men had tried to put my wheelie bin back inside due to the high winds to stop it being blown away but couldn't get it in and didn't latch the gate properly) and just as she got in my car for me to take her to work, there was a huge bang and the gate was resting on the car door!










as you can see it's a bit tight but at least everything's out of sight


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well the local guy from chips away turned up this morning bang on time. About 4 hours later I've ended up with this.
Theres a few imperfections and a slight run along the body lines but the wife couldn't notice them and was happy with the outcome. 























Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Can the latch be raised to avoid this happening again


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Peirre said:


> Can the latch be raised to avoid this happening again


It's all enclosed in hard foam now which is about 3/4 of an inch thick. So fingers crossed one mishap to date is not to bad. Can't see it happening again anytime soon.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good, looks to have done a good job from the photos :thumb:


----------

